# Rules and classes for BRP cars



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi guys, thinking about getting back into rc after a 5 year layoff and thinking about doing Buds 1/18 cars instead of jumping back into the 1/10 scale madness lol. What are the classes and rules for each class? motors, batteries, weights, heights, ground clearance etc.? I think I will build my own practice track at home(another plus for the small cars) and do occasional travel to actual races, but I want to use exactly what everyone races at organized events. Thanks in advance for your info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Cleveland Ohio Series rules are simple:
BRP chassis only. If the part does not come in the kit, you can't use it!
BRP tires only
BRP body
Any 1/18th ESC set at 0 timing (we all use the HobbyWing 25a at $25)
2s 800Mah LiPo ($5)
BRP 3100 Kv motor ($15)

Simple rules


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Micro, that is simple lol. What about gearing and what pitch and pinions will fit that motor? Any rules about 48 64 or some other pitch? Any radio ok? Weights? Oh, and where can you get the motors and the batteries? Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Our gear rule is:
BRP 10 tooth pinion
BRP 48 tooth spur
I believe they are 48 pitch (slot car gears)
No weight rule, but you can't cut the chassis. Most of use add weight to the left rear. 
You can use any radio. 
The LiPo's can be purchased at hobbypartz.com
Our track has the motors in stock. You can purchase them for $15. If you are not going to run our series. Hobbypartz has a 3100kv Tacon motor that will fit the BRP.


----------

